Ask HN: Recommend a Gaming Laptop? - throwawayt856
======
cloudking
Very happy with Alienware R13 and R15, had them for a few years. They have
heatsinks that push the heat out to the back, so your keyboard doesn't burn
hot like Razer laptops.

